# Objekt zur Verwendung der MSComm Funktionen



## Ilona85 (17. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab beim versuch die Schnittstelle mittels MSComm zu initialisieren ein Problem, mit dem Objekt, über welches ich auf die MSComm Funktionen wie Settings, PortOpen, usw. zugreifen kann.
Weiß jemand, warum folgendes nicht funktioniert:

Public com As MSComm

Sub init()
      ...... ' verschiedenste Befehle
      'initialisieren der Schnittstelle
      Dim nummer As Integer
      nummer = 0
fehler:
      nummer = nummer +1
      com.CommPort = 1
      com.Settings = "9600,N,8,1"
      .........
End Sub

Ich hab dann noch weitere Funktionen programmiert, zum empfangen, senden, prüfen ob ein Zeichen übertragen wurde, etc., bei denen ich mit com auf CommPort, PortOpen usw. zugreifen wollte, aber mir wurde immer wieder der Fehler angezeigt, dass die Objektvariable nicht vorhanden ist. Weiß jemand was da falsch ist 

Liebe Grüße, Ilona


----------



## Shakie (17. April 2005)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du vorhast. Platzier doch einfach das MSComm-Control auf einem Formular anstatt es über eine Variable anzusprechen.


----------



## Ilona85 (18. April 2005)

Das hab ich natürlich gemacht, aber brauch ich nicht dann ein Objekt, um die Funktionen anzusprechen Oder sag ich dann einfach Settings = "9600, N, 8, 1"

usw


----------



## Shakie (18. April 2005)

Du schreibst

```
Steuerelementname.Eigenschaft=DeinWert
```
Wenn das MSCommControl MSComm1 heißt, dann so:

```
MSComm1.Settings="9600,N,8,1"
```
Genauso wie man auch einfache Textboxen anspricht!


----------

